

5 month old data integrity bug on MySQL marked as non-critical - AdamN
http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=61399

======
seanp2k2
They've been getting worse ever since Oracle took them over. Oracle is kind of
ruining everything they take over, just like AOL :<

